# Verlegesand



## Horst T. (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo, kann mir mal jemand erklären was genau mit " Verlegesand " gemeint ist ??? Ist ja hier im Forum zu lesen das dieser besser geeignet sein soll als Teicherde.
Ist damit dieser Sand gemeint der bei Pflasterarbeiten unter die Steine bzw. Pflaser gelegt wird ??? Dieser ist mir eigentlich als Schmiersand ( weil er fester ist wie normaler Spielsand ) bekannt.
Dieser wäre dann aber doch so gelblich....wie sieht das hinterher im Teich aus ??? Oder " färbt " sich dieser Sand mit der Zeit dunkel ???
Werden die Pflanzen nur in den Sand gesteckt ??? Haben ja noch nicht so lange Wurzeln, treiben die nicht an die Oberfläche ??? Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die lieben Fischklein duch die Schwimmbewegungen die Pflanzen lösen....
Bitte klärt einen Anfänger dies bezüglich auf :beeten: :beeten: :beeten: 

Gruß
Horst


----------



## monchi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hallo,
ich habe dazu auch eine Frage. Kann ich auch Spielsand (aus der Sandkiste) gefahrlos nehmen?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Horst T. (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand*

ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Spielsand nicht so den HAlt für die Pflanzen bietet wie dieser Schmier..( Verlege )..sand.....


----------



## stepp64 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hallo,

den viel gerühmten "Verlegesand" hab ich unter dieser Bezeichnung im Baumarkt auch noch nicht gefunden  . Sandkistensand ist auf alle Fälle zu fein. Der soll wohl im laufe der Zeit faulen (also nicht der Sand, aber das was da dazwischen ist), weil kein Sauerstoffaustausch mehr statt findet. Direkt aus der Sandkiste würde ich auch keinen nehmen. Da sind bestimmt schon jede Menge Nährstoffe drinne (Blütenblätter und Ausscheidungen der höher organisierten Mehrzeller).

Ich hab für meinen Teich "Maurersand" mit der Körnung 0-2mm genommen. Inzwischen hat sich unter dem Sand eine graue Schlammschicht gebildet (wenn man den Sand mal etwas zu Seite wühlt sieht man das). Der riecht auch ein wenig nach Schlamm, aber eher so wie früher wenn man sich am Balaton mit Schlamm beworfen hat  . Ich hoffe das das normal ist und nicht faulig  .

Die Pflanzen setzt du direkt in den Sand. Der sollte halt so 5-10cm aufgeschüttet sein, damit die Pflanzen halten. Falls noch Teicherde an den Wurzeln sein sollte unbedingt vorher abspülen, da sonst zu viele Algen entstehen. Eigentlich blieben alle Pflanzen im Sand stecken. Lediglich eine __ Iris, die beim Kauf schon ca 40cm gros war, wurde durch den Wind mehrmals schief gestellt. Da könnte man dann aber auch ein paar kleine Steine gegenlegen, bis sie sich verwurzelt hat.

Der Sand bleibt auch nicht so schön hell. Durch die Algen und andere Ablagerungen wird er allmählich immer dunkler und sieht nach ein paar Wochen halt so aus wie das was man in einem See zu Tage fördert, wenn man dort mal etwas buddelt.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## thias (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hallo, 
der Verlegesand (Schmiersand oder auch Verfüllsand) hat einen Lehmanteil. Das macht sich in einem Naturteich gut. Die Pflanzen finden dort genügend Halt und finden den Lehm auch gut.
Der "scharfe" Sand (auch Sandkastensand) ist gewaschen und hat gebrochenes Korn. Das macht sich in einem Schwimmteich besser, da kein Lehm aufgewirbelt wird. Pflanzen sollte man im scharfen Sand mit Langzeitdünger versehen.
Ich habe bei mir beides im Einsatz, im Filtergraben Verlegesand und im Schwimmteich Sand gewaschen 2-8 und auch Estrichsand.

Gruß Thias

edit:
Sven war schneller.
Den Verlegesand bekommt man in Sandgruben, der ist gesiebt, aber nicht gewaschen. Sand aus den Baustaoffhandel ist gewaschen und bedeutend teurer...


----------



## womico (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hallo Horst.

Ich bin zwar erst seit 14 Tage im Besitz eines Teiches und kann Dir somit leider noch keine Langzeiterfahrung übermitteln. Habe mich aber nach vielem Lesen auch für den Verlegesand entschieden. Dieser ist (wie meine Vorredner bereits schrieben) ein sehr feiner, gelblicher und lehmiger Sand, den ich direkt vom Kieswerk "günstig" hab liefern lassen (3 m³). Er ist ungewaschen und wird meist für die Verlegung von Kabeln und Wasserleitungen im Boden verwendet (deshalb auch der Name: Verlegesand).
Vor ca. zwei Wochen habe ich diesen Sand auf der Folie verteilt (5-15 cm) und ganz vorsichtig (über einen Eimer) Wasser in den Teich eingefüllt. Somit hielten sich die Aufwirbelungen des Sandes in Grenzen. Jedesmal, wenn der Wasserstand die verschiedenen Pflanzterrassen erreicht hatte, wurden auch gleichzeitig die Pflanzen eingesetzt (insgesamt 130 Stück). Es bildete sich zwar auf der Oberfläche des Wasser ein "sandiger / schleimiger" Film, der nach 2-3 Tagen verschwand (erste Regen). Seit dem habe ich glasklares Wasser. Meine Kinder kamen vor einer Woche mit einem Eimer und 9 Fischlein (Elritzen und __ Stichlinge) daher, die sie von einer Freundin bekamen. Diese mussten dann unbedingt in unseren Teich einziehen. Diese nahmen ihr neues Zuhause sehr gut an. Deine Bedenken, dass die Fischlein die Pflanzen umwerfen, kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wie es mit größeren Fischen (Goldfische & Co) aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Bei diesen "großen" Fischen würde ich aber keinen Verlegesand nehmen, da die gründeln und dann wird das Wasser sicherlich trüb.
Wir hatten letzten Freitag ziemlich starken Wind, von dem dann (wie Sven schon schrieb) die höheren Pflanzen (3 __ Lilien) sich schief auf das Wasser legten. Der Tipp mit den Steinen ist gut - das werde ich gleich machen. Rausgerissen wurde nichts, lediglich das __ Tausendblatt, das an einem Stein nachträglich "versenkt" wurde, wanderte um einen halben Meter weiter.

Alle 130 Pflanzen haben mittlerweile neue Triebe gebildet und fühlen sich im Verlegesand scheinbar sehr wohl  

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Die ausführlichen Beschreibungen von Sven und Wolfgang können wir nur bestätigen. Pflanzen fühlen sich wohl, die Fische haben bisher noch nichts ausgebuddelt und die grossen Pflanzen aus dem alten Teich halten mit der Unterstützung von ein paar Steinen sehr gut.

Allerdings haben wir keinen Verlegesand genommen. Aus anderen Baumassnahmen hatten wir noch so Einiges an Kies 0-2 (also gewaschenes Material) übrig. Wir haben den Lehm selbst beigemischt, der bei uns ab einer Tiefe von 20cm im Boden reichlich vorhanden ist. Lehm mehrere Tage in Wasser eingeweicht und dann mit einem Rührwerk unter den Kies gemischt. Bisher macht sich der selbst produzierte Verlegesand im Teich recht gut ...


----------



## danyvet (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Ich hab diese alte Thema hier wieder ausgegraben, wollte kein neues aufmachen, weil ich heute im Baumarkt vor derselben Frage gestanden bin. Ich hab jetzt mal Estrichsand genommen (0-4mm). Kann mir jemand aus Ösiland sagen, ob man bei uns auch diesen Verlegesand (also Sand mit Lehm) bekommt?
Und dann hab ich gleich noch eine Frage: Thias schreibt, dass "scharfer" Sand gewaschen ist. Heißt das, Verlegesand ist nicht gewaschen? Kann man Lehm überhaupt waschen? Der löst sich ja ziemlich auf und sinkt nur ganz langsam ab. Ich hab meinen aus der Schottergrube entwendeten  Kies immer gewaschen, weil ich ja nie weiß, ob die da irgendeine Chemie reintun zum Auswaschen (oder wie immer Kies abgebaut wird).
Danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## Dawn (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Hi Dani!
Ich hab einfach Spielsand gekauft und noch Rasenquarz, ersterer mit, zweiterer ohne Lehmanteil. Das Wasser war kurz trüb, ist mittlerweilen wunderschön klar! Sonst keine Probleme!


----------



## koifischfan (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Verlegesand*

Für den Maurer ist es Maurersand, für den Galabau ist es Pflastersand/Verlegesand. Einen Lehmanteil kann ich nicht bestätigen. Denn wenn er trocken ist, verfugt es sich ausgezeichnet.
In allen Fällen dürfte es einfach nur Kies 0-2 mm sein.


----------

